# Pictures of my mare...is the pregnant?



## freegreenbird (May 21, 2013)

Title should say: Is SHE pregnant. :/ 


Hi! I'm new to the miniature horse world. I have owned three miniature horses for about a year now. They are a lot of fun! I grew up with Quarter Horses but because of me being pregnant so often (not being able to ride) and having small children around we decided to sell our big horses and try minis! We have two mares and one stallion. The mare that I have questions about is 13. When I bought her she was very overweight and even looked pregnant but I knew she wasn't because she hadn't been in with a stallion. As soon as we got her home (summer of 2012) she went into heat and our stallion bred her. But...the due date rolled around and she never foaled. She has been in with a stallion ever since I got her. I honestly have not been checking her close and watching for her heat cycles. On October 31, 2012 I did see our stallion breeding her. I checked her and she was in heat. So am I correct in thinking she would be due late September this year? Anyhow...I am posting some pictures from photbucket to let you look at her and hopefully tell me what you think. Do you think she is pregnant? One of the main questions I want answered. ..can an older broodmare have an udder that looks like my mares all the time? Can the udder look saggy after so many foals? 

Also, the pictures are taken in our barn (needs a good cleaning)...our horses don't live in there. They are out to pasture (20 acres) most of the time and can come and go as they please.

These links are long....sorry...I hope they work! They are a side view, under tail view, udder views, and above view.

Full side view:





Underside udder view:







Under Tail:





Back udder view:





Top View:





Extra side view:


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery




You had me giggling away reading your post



so now I have loads of questions. Firstly what is your name as freegreenbird is kind of long to write, then how many kids do you have ? you will soon have loads of minis too if you have 2 girls and a stallion, the kids can have one each





O.k now to the serious stuff, your girl is gorgeous by the way, we can see that she receives plenty of shopping but this makes it hard to see if it is fat or a baby. Her udder could be saggy due to her age even though my older girls never had saggy boobs. (much to their delight I am sure



)

Can you take a pic of her from behind down at her level, this will help us see how wide she is and if she is symmetrical.

Once again, welcome and please share pics of everyone else on your farm


----------



## freegreenbird (May 21, 2013)

My name is Laura. We have three children and one on the way (I'm due in Oct.)



. My husband is a farmer. We raise wheat and milo and cattle. I will try to get a picture of her from the back. Her name is Josie. I would love to share pictures of my other two minis when I have a chance. My stallion is a red roan (Red) and my almost two year old (Debbie) is a black and white pinto/paint....not sure what you would call her. Anyhow...I need to get running! Looking forward to checking back with you all!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 21, 2013)

Renee, so interesting to read your post. I was thinking as soon as I saw the pictures of beautiful Josie that she was expecting. I still have lots to learn. Welcome to the Nutty Nursery Laura. So glad to have you here and how exciting you're expecting!!!


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

She looks pregnant to me, as the one picture makes her look a bit lop-sided, which is what we look for!! Can't wait for the other pictures so we can learn more about this lovely lady!!

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery. We're so glad you are here!


----------



## Never2Mini (May 21, 2013)

Pretty little mare love her color and markings. I am no way experienced with prego mares just had my first foal born and the ladies of this MB were very helpful.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

Hi Laura, a big welcome to you, Josie, Debbie and Red - great to have you here!





I would say that Josie looks pregnant, but agree that her weight could make this a 'maybe' especially if she has foaled before - do you have any past history for her - this could also explain her saggy udder.

Now bear with me as I am an elderly person well known for occasionally lacking in brain capacity but, not too sure I understand your first post! You say that when you got her home (summer 2012) she was covered by your stallion "but the due date rolled round and she never foaled"?? Do you mean "summer 2011"?

If she has been running with Red since then (2012) she could foal anytime now! Many mares allow a stud to cover them even when they are pregnant, so dont let that Sept covering fool you into thinking you may have to wait until August for her to foal. Indeed, if she is pregnant, then she looks much nearer to foaling to me than August.

Soooooooooooooooo I think we will have to assume she's pregnant but due date is unknown? So we now need lots more pics from every angle possible, so that we can join you in trying to give Josie an estimated foaling date.





She's a very attractive mare by the way - could we have some pics of Debbie and Red too please plus any other members of your family when you have the time (sounds as though you might be a bit busy! LOL!!)


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Oh Anna. Thank you for reminding about the little "hussy mares" who let stallions cover them even though they're pregnant, I'm thinking she is not reallky far away from foaling either, but new pictures should give us a bit more information!

And yes! Show us the others as well! We LOVE pictures here!


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

I agree ladies that she is probably pregnant just not so sure as to when



Hopefully we will see some changes in the next few weeks that will give us a better idea.


----------



## freegreenbird (May 21, 2013)

Hi, "I'm a goner" lol...I think you are right actually! I think I might have miscalculated her due date. That really makes sense to me now. hmmmm....I really want to get out and get more pictures for you all...hopefully tomorrow sometime I can find some time. Thank you for all of your input. I don't know of hardly anyone with minis (the closest person is about an hour and 15 minutes from us. I really love Josie, but one of my main reasons for getting her was because I wanted to use her as a broodmare. I know she has been used as a broodmare her whole life but I am unsure of how many foals she has produced. I have only seen one picture of her with a foal at her side. I was getting really concerned that I had spent money on a mini that couldn't have babies...but I think for some reason I thought their gestation was shorter. This gives me confidence that hopefully she can produce for us. My husband is not as fond of her as I am and wants me to sell her if she isn't able to give us a foal before long.



Thanks for chatting with me!! I love hearing from you all!


----------



## cassie (May 21, 2013)

Hi Laura,

Welcome to the nutty nursery... where abouts are you from? ok I'm confused did you say you grow MILO???? My brothers would love your farm








your little girl is gorgeous! love her colouring and her markings, like the others have said she looks a bit on the heavy side and you need to be careful with founder etc.
she does look pregnant to me



you don't by any chance have any older udder photos at all? I know we all take pics of our mares when they start bagging up but I'm wondering in your case whether she has started bagging or if she is normally like this, some piccies may help with that side of things





and yes please pics of your stallion and your other mare! can't wait to see daddy and aunty to be


----------



## lucky lodge (May 22, 2013)

hi I think she got about 6 to 8 weeks to go she looks very close to me

oh and welcome

more photos would be great


----------



## freegreenbird (May 22, 2013)

I am from NW. Yes, I am concerned with founder as well. Can you give me some advice on keeping this from happening. I have heard that spring grass can be really hard on ponies. They are free range on 20 acres of grassland. We do not grain them at all. What are signs of founder? I honestly am a little bit scared to get on here and talk about our ponies because I have read on forums on here and people can get so nasty with others about how they take care of their critters. I am no expert...but I do take care of them! I know that I have a lot to learn, though. I have only been around Quarter Horses and they seem so much easier to take care of...feet, keeping them in shape, I have never had a horse founder..... this is a whole new world for me. But I am very willing to learn!

I took some more pictures. So hopefully this will help you all help me know if she is pregnant or not. The more I look at her the more I think she may be pregnant!





Underside of udder again: (not the best picture but I guess it works)





Side view of udder:





Side view of Josie:





Back view of Josie:


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2013)

You have come to a safe place as we accept NO ATTITUDES here



all advice is given between friends to keep these adorable minis healthy. Everybody starts somewhere so feel free to ask any questions you like.

Thanks for the new pics



the last one is great and will help to see changes, try taking exactly the same angle in a few days (Foals move around a lot so their tummies change shape)

Have you tried feeling her belly for foal movement? Place you hand in front of her udder whilst she is eating or drinking. This is a great way to check if they are pregnant.


----------



## freegreenbird (May 22, 2013)

By the way...I put that I am from "NW" lol....meant to say NW Kansas.


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2013)

Yes she certainly is pegnant - and I dont think that she is too far away from foaling either!! Thanks for the pictures -she's such a pretty girl.

As Renee says, we are a friendly bunch here, no attitudes or such allowed, so please relax and join in with the fun and chat as we wait for 'our' girls to produce their precious babies.





But please be aware that due to the fact that this is a world wide internet connection, mistakes can be made regarding knowing whether the person we are 'talking' to is an exprienced or unexperienced horse person, so in trying to help, some posts can leave a person feeling "oh I knew that, I'm not stupid" if you understand me? Also it is not always easy to get what you are trying to say/mean when typing a post, so please realise that no offence is EVER meant when posting here on this forum!

Now regarding your lovely girl especially as it looks as though we WILL be seeing a foal before too long. When was she last wormed - if not in the last 6 weeks then I would worm her as soon as possible (the ideal is 4 weeks before a foaling date), you do know not to use Quest wormer on mini horses?? Make sure you have an Ivermectin wormer ready to give her a dose within 12 hours of her having her foal. Have a read of our 'pinned' topic concerning what is useful to have in your 'foaling kit' to keep close at hand for when the big event occurs.

You said your minis are out grazing 20 acres 24/7 (sounds like my herd!), but I take it that your stallion is separated from the girls. Have you somewhere to bring her in for foaling - barn, stall etc? You will need straw or hay for bedding, avoid shavings etc when foaling mares, plus if you start bringing her in at nights from now on this will allow you to cut down the amount of grass she is eating and you can then let her out to graze during the day. Could you perhaps bring Debbie into a stall too, so they can keep each other company? The barn/part of barn/stall that you use for foaling needs to be made foal safe - no gaps in the walls, wall down to floor level (babies are accidents waiting to happen and legs, even heads, can get trapped in all sorts of strange places!!) Make sure you have the ability to raise/hang her water bucket is some way - many a young foal has drowned in its Momma's bucket when first stumbling around trying to find it's feet soon after birth.

Do you have a salt lick and/or a good quality mineral and vitamin 'block', or can you get one? As I dont think that she is going to need much in the way of extra feed (!!), just some hay when she is in overnight, then a mineral/vitamin block would help to give her anything that she might be lacking from her grass only diet.

Sorry, as usual I seem to have woffled on - I'm well known for woffling as you will find out over the next few weeks as we wait for your sweet girl to foal. LOL!!

The pictures are great - a few more in 3 or 4 days will give us a chance to make comparisons.





Good luck and safe foaling!!


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

freegreenbird said:


> I honestly am a little bit scared to get on here and talk about our ponies because I have read on forums on here and people can get so nasty with others about how they take care of their critters.
> 
> I took some more pictures. So hopefully this will help you all help me know if she is pregnant or not. The more I look at her the more I think she may be pregnant!
> 
> ...



Let me GIVE YOU MY WORD that you will see NO ATTITUDES on this forum.



I can't speak for the other forums, but I can speak for this one, and we do not allow anyone to give any attitude at any time.

We are here to help, and become friends as we wait. We're here to answer any questions you may have about anything that you are wondering about. This is a group of friends from all over the world, and there are many, many years of experienced people here all willing to share information with you in a kind way. So have no worries about asking us anything you can think of!

Yes, you're beautiful little lady is pregnant, and looks like she's moving along very well -- already starting her udder! Very exciting! And the pictures are great and we can build on these as we watch her change!


----------



## countrymini (May 22, 2013)

Hello to you and your very pretty lady. Looking forward to seeing a little cutie!


----------



## freegreenbird (May 22, 2013)

AnnaC: I appreciate all of your advice! I have the perfect spot for her to foal in in her barn. I just need to lay straw out on the floor for her. When would you start putting her in at night? Is it safe to have Debbie in there with her even with her being so close to foaling? I would hate for Debbie to get stressed or high strung and step on baby? Josie was wormed just a few days ago with Ivermectin. Thankfully I had looked that up and researched that and found out Quest was not a good choice. We do have salt and mineral for them. Now if our farrier would just hurry and come...their hooves are getting long! Once again, I appreciate your good attitudes...I really do like advice and information in a kind way.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 22, 2013)

Welcome Laura! Your little pinto mare is just *beautiful!! *And I agree that she is in foal! I can only add one other thing here that the others didn't mention. If your pasture has any fescue in it, you will need to take your mare off of it *completely* until after she foals. I live in SW Missouri and most pastures here have fescue in them. Ideally, you would want to take your bred mares off of the grass at least 60 days before foaling. But there is now a wonderful product out called Domperidone that can help mares with milk production. Just throwing that out there in case you were ever to need it.

It will be exciting to watch Josie's progress!


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Pam. I forgot to add that, and that's usually one of my "stand-bys". Just getting back as something was nagging at me, and that's what it was! You're a lifesaver!

My other mantra is Selenium and the need for mares to have an adequate intake of selenium -- something mare/foal feeds and general grain feeds don't have enough of. But I just checked our selenium map and saw that Kansas has adequate selenium in the ground, so this pretty mare should have enough without having to add a supplement.

If anyone is not sure about the selenium in their state, you can check our threads with the foaling videos, and there is a map posted there. In states where selenium is missing, like here in Florida, I can recommend a product from Purina called Natures Essentials, Free Balance 12:12. Mare/Foal feed usually contains 0.6 ppm of selenium -- which is not enough for mares where selenium is not found naturally in the soil. But the Free Balance contains 35.0 ppm and helps put healthy and strong foals on the ground.


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

wow your girl is most certainly pregnant! thats so exciting




sounds like you're pretty prepped and ready for that little bundle of joy to come to your place very soon





so tell us what would you like a visit from the filly fairy or the colt sprite/elf? lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (May 23, 2013)

*Aww such a pretty mare..Good Luck with your new baby.. I will be keeping a look out for regular updates and some baby pictures



*


----------



## freegreenbird (May 23, 2013)

I really don't care either way if it's a boy or girl...just hoping for a healthy baby!


----------



## Mousie96 (May 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh I just love your girl!! I would have to say that she is pregnant also!! I hope that everything goes well for you and her! I wish I could figure out if my girl is pregnant as easily as yours!


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Awwww.....we all want healthy babies....but do you have a secret desire for a colt or a filly? Any color you're hoping for -- or plans for what you are hoping to do with baby?

She's such a pretty girl -- you're going to get a beautiful baby!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 23, 2013)

She's beautiful! Since she isn't a maiden, my guess is about 8 wks to go for her. But don't take my word for it as I've only gone through it once and it WAS with a maiden! Welcome!!!


----------



## freegreenbird (May 23, 2013)

This is such a fun forum! I can hardly get off of here! :/ I think I would maybe lean closer to a filly if we were to keep her. If it was a colt I'm pretty sure we would not be keeping him. One of the main things I want to do is take the foal up to the nursing home. I'm not sure how I'm going to go about doing that...wondering if I'll have to take Josie to? I wonder what age I could do that? I have been wanting to take our minis to the nursing home for a while but wasn't sure about how to go about doing it.

Can anyone give me advice on selling minis? Around here you have to practically give them away it seems. I paid around $500 for Josie...that was way more than minis go for around here. I got her because first of all I fell in love with her looks and second of all she is registered and has Komokos Little Rocky, Komokos Little Champ, and Komokos Teenie Joy in her pedigree. I honestly don't know a lot about pedigree...but I wanted a mare with a little bit of something in her background. She is 31". Red is 31" and he was only $200. One of his colts won Nebraska state something or another a few years ago...but I don't know a lot about that. Both Josie and Red are AMHR registered. If I was to sell the baby do you think I could sell him/her for much in another state? I just don't know much about this subject. Anyhow...thanks for all of your thoughts and advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Unless the baby was weaned, I wouldn't take it to the nursing home -- as stress in the little ones can be very hard on them. Once weaned, and once you've got a "lap horse" who likes meeting new people and new experiences, you might take her to meet a few people and see how she does. I don't know much about visiting nursing homes, etc., but several people on here do so they could advise you more -- especially about the rules, and how to know if a horse is suited for those types of visits. Hopefully they'll respond and give you some ideas!

We're really glad you're enjoying your time with us! We are so happy you're having fun, and am happy that you're sharing your precious girl with us!


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

I would start to get her used to her foaling stall now, we are not sure of her due date but we normally suggest about a month before foaling. Is it possible for you to prepare a space for her friend to be close but not in with her? Can you close off an area in front of her stall for Debbie to stay at night? Remember also that you will need to prepare a safe area for Josie and baby to go out in that will need baby proof fencing.

As to taking baby to the Nursing home, I think that will have to wait for quite a while. Babies pick up all sorts of bacteria just like human babies so it is safer to keep them at home for the first few months. Also you have to account for the fact that babies aren't house trained and the first thing horses do when they get nervous is poop, which probably won't go down very well in the nursing home. Plus the fact that she might not be over friendly as some foals just don't like being touched much.

How old is Debbie, I am not sure if you have said? Could you perhaps take her instead?

I will leave the selling horse advice to the American girls as things are different here in Italy. The market is down everywhere though so you might just have to wait and see how the foal turns out.

Still waiting for pics of Debbie and Red


----------



## freegreenbird (May 28, 2013)

The farrier came out yesterday and while he was here he told me he thought Josie was pregnant as well.



I am going to try to get more pictures soon for you all!


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

YEAH!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

I can't wait


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Great news!!


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

I'm about to photo bomb you all! I probably am showing you too many pictures. But I am excited! Although....my stallion was trying to breed her again yesterday!?!! What is up with that? She also looks like she leaked on her tail and legs?? Was that from him or from her? I'm just all around confused about that. I still need to get pictures of Debbie and Red for you. I'm hoping to run out and do that after uploading these if the baby is still sleeping.  I have to multi task to get these pictures!

My 2 year old girl, Ella is holding Josie for the pictures. She will be three in June. She isn't so sure about holding Josie. I think that I put too much fear in my kids when I talk about horse safety. I want them to feel confident around them...but at the same time I want them to really respect the horse!


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)




----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)




----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

And finally....here's my lil herd:

Red our stallion:









Debbie who is two. She is not registered and will be bigger than the others:





Josie and Red together:





I know, I know....I have chubby ponies. :/


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

OMGoodness!!! Are you sure Red isn't pregnant, too???

Now, you have joined the regiment of Anna and Renee in the fatty horses!

Little momma looks lop-sided -- even with the "added fat" everyone has! Very exciting!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

what chubby little cuties they are.


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

Haha! He does look pregnant! Eek! Any guesses on how many weeks you think she has left?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 29, 2013)

I love Josie. She is such a cutie pie. P.S. - I think your avatar photo is gorgeous!! I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the great pics




I am a little concerned about Debbie being in with your stallion at the age of only 2, in my opinion she is far too young to be covered so you might want to think about separating them. Also Josie's tail looks dirty and wet as you said, it almost looks like she is in season, I think you might want to remove the stallion and see if that was caused by him, also it won't do her any good being covered if she is already pregnant.



I am saying nothing about "well covered" horses as mine were far from thin





Aunties what do you think?


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

Yes, I've wondered if I should move Red over to another pasture. Do minis do okay if they are in with cattle?


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2013)

Most of my minis do fine with cattle, just make sure your fences are really safe between Red and the girls when you do separate them, I wouldn't want him to try to return by tackling a fence and hurting himself! And yes, he really shouldn't be in with young Debbie, although by now she may already be in foal. She's a lovely looking little girl - love her markings too! She also looks very mature for a two year old - is it possible she might be older??

As far as Josie is concerned, she does look as though she might be in foal - best thing you can do is to take another/more pics of her udder in about 5 days, then post them here and we can see if there is any development.



She is overweight and you do need to be careful about this. My minis also get overweight during the summer months with all the grass we have here, but they are 'hard/firm' over weight, not 'pudgy' overweight, if you understand me, and Josie looks a bit on the pudgy side to me (sorry!). She really needs to be a bit fitter before this foal arrives. How much exercise does she take during the day? She is such an attractive mare and I love the pics of her with your young daughter. I'm so hoping that she will produce a foal for you.

Dont forget the new udder pics in around 5 days - thanks.


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

No offense taken! haha...I know she's fat! The only exercise she gets it what she does on her own out in the pasture. I will see them all run across the pasture every once in a while. Any advice on exercise at this point?


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

And yes...I am pretty sure Debbie is only two. She has done a lot of filling out just in the past year and has gained a lot of height. So I know she was young because we could really see her growth. She is already quite a bit taller than the other two.


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

You could start taking her for walks once a day -- to make her take some exercise. Some mares are just so lazy, and forget they should be out running in the field! But, a walk once a day would be good for her.

How 'bout a picture of just Debbie? She looks so pretty...how tall is she? As Anna said, she could be in foal now, but I've bred several 2 year olds for their first baby at 3, and had good luck. You just have to look at their maturity, and she looks good. But I'd love to see a picture of just her!


----------



## freegreenbird (May 29, 2013)

I did post a picture of her....do you want a different view? I never took into consideration that she could be pregnant too...hmmm... I actually did look at Debbie's udder a few days ago just to compare/contrast hers from Josie's and it was very small. 

Well....I should be taking walks with Josie too than! I am 22 weeks pregnant and need to be walking anyway. The two of us can waddle down the road together. It just gets hard to find time to exercise with three littles in tow. I'm not sure how I would go about going on a walk with a stroller and a mare...hmmmm.... might have to find a time to do that when hubby is home. Farmers have crazy hours...so it is hard to plan for things like that.


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

Congratulations to you, too, then!

I very much understand having little ones in tow. I used to have Katy holding one hand, Tommy holding the other hand, a front-pack carrying Jon, and a back-pack carrying Ben (the twins) and off to the grocery we would go with me pushing the cart! At that point there were only 4 and they were all under the age of 5 -- so I understand completely! LOL

The walks would do good for both you and Josie. Perhaps hubby could find a little time to let you get a walk in each day -- which would also give you a little break from the little ones and let you breathe. I used to love the little break I took to walk around my neighborhood after dinner while my hubby (ex) did a little "baby-sitting". For me, it was exercise as I needed to lose a little "baby-fat" -- but I sure enjoyed it. I'm sure Josie will be a good listener, too!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

I agree Diane either with or without the kids a walk will be good for both of you



do you have safe lanes you can go down? How about bikes for the kids? Mine had a bike that had a handle for me to push them when they were little. I bet Josie will be fine with bikes/stroller, minis are very patient with kids once they learn, maybe leave the kids with hubby for a while and take her out with an empty stroller to see how she reacts?

How about a pic of you and your kids


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

Congrats again about your pregnancy (sorryi'd forgotten!) Yes walking would be great for both of you and if you can leave the kiddies with hubby for half an hour or so, as Diane said, it can also be a bit of peaceful time!

If you are not sure how Red will be with the cattle for the moment, could you bring Debbie into a stall at night near/with Josie and have Red out during the night time, putting him in a stall with some hay/feed for the day when the girls are having their outside time?

Would love to see some more pics of Red, Debbie and your other family members.


----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's some more pictures of Josie! Any ideas if she is getting closer or not? Maybe it was my imagination but she seemed irritable today. She seems to have really popped out in the last few days. (once again...maybe my imagination??) I think her bag has come down more too? hmmm...


----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)

If I remember right this is a picture of her that her previous owner's sent me of her right before she had her last baby. I think she may have foaled within a few days...if not the very next day.


----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 7, 2013)

This is of her last foal just for fun!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Laura and welcome back



how are you doing? Thanks for the pics



Judging by her "wide load" look and her udder she doesn't look like she is due yet but remember that these things can change fast. Did you manage to remove Red?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 8, 2013)

most of the pics except for the post #53 to here are gone!! I can't see your pics.

What a pretty little mare!! This forum is a great one for help. Congrats on your the little one you are getting ready to have - hopefully should be a really nice baby!

Would love to see the other two minis.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

I think she's got some time yet by looking at her udder. Sometimes, when it seems the udder has gone down -- it really hasn't -- it's just spread a bit wider and filling in more "wrinkles" -- if you know what I mean.

But she is looking beautiful and it should be a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## freegreenbird (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your insight! Sorry about the old pictures...I moved them to different categories on photobucket to organize them and so the link changed.




I decided to not take the time to put them all back up...thought it would take forever!


----------

